# The "Cave" Custom 220 gallon build



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

Most of the supplies are in! 








First piece of the background carved 
























The rest








































































Pond Armor is on. 








In the tank 








Doors are built. 
























Canopy frame
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t31/883287_10201654141983714_1116579842_o.jpg[img]
[img]https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t31/1800168_10201654150743933_1794813803_o.jpg








































Root box. 
















Cycling the Cave.

















To be continued... More to come! =)


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

That's awesome! Great stuff!


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice setup you got! What kind of lighting are you running? Do you have any idea what you'll be stocking it with?


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

That background turned out amazing!!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Amazing background, really nice tank :thumb:

What kind of lights do you have on in that last pic... whee it looks like spot lights?


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

I like your canopy photos. Some pretty intricate wood working going on. did you end up using the canopy structure ???


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

miDnIghtEr20C said:


> That's awesome! Great stuff!


Thanks =)


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

MbunaRayne said:


> Very nice setup you got! What kind of lighting are you running? Do you have any idea what you'll be stocking it with?


The fixture in the one picture is an old light I had just so I could see what I was doing until my new light came. I am running a Current Usa Freshwater+ Led and a dimmable Led Spot Light.


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

Elrato said:


> That background turned out amazing!!


Thanks alot! =)


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

spotmonster said:


> Amazing background, really nice tank :thumb:
> 
> What kind of lights do you have on in that last pic... whee it looks like spot lights?


 Thanks! Yup theres one spot mounted into the canopy. If you look closely you can see the chord popping up out of the left side.


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

matt121966 said:


> I like your canopy photos. Some pretty intricate wood working going on. did you end up using the canopy structure ???


Thanks man. Yup I built the frame and got alot more done today. Still gotta trim the top out and stain it. The tank has been cycling for about 5 days now and I finally got nitrites showing up! WOOT WOOT =)


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got done staining the canopy, one more piece of trim left and its done!


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

Its done! Just gotta let it cycle and add my Fronts. =)


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Beautiful! :drooling:


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

MW;

Nice work on background, nice work of cabinetry!

Regarding the "Root Box" pic...looks like your version of a refugium using pothos roots...what does root box reside in? ....details? ...from later pic it looks like in a HOB filter...please elaborate on this, I'm very interested in the construction/execution, actual experience of others as I'm planing a similar Nitrate reduction system, possibly using spiderplants also...I know their roots don't mind being constantly submerged.

Thanks and Cheers from Connecticut!


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks! The root box goes down into a chamber I made for my FX6 intake and one heater. It is made behind the background so the box just slides down into it and there is a suction cup on it so that it sticks to the back glass. =)


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

Printer in Stand lol I had no here to put it and usually kept it in the closet until I needed it. So I thought what the heck lets try it. haha I kinda like it. I am going to get a cabinet drawer track system for it so i can pull it out incase I ever want to scan something =)


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

Haha i like it. Now you just need a built in mini fridge filled with beer!


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)

Mobas are in and the tank is cycled. Video coming soon =)


----------



## MalawiWowi (Nov 16, 2013)




----------

